# Question about rhodomel (rose flavored mead)



## BernardSmith (Oct 26, 2013)

I am thinking about making a small batch of rhodomel (about 1 US gallon). Rather than use rose petals I have some rose water (used in some middle eastern dishes). This is very strong and a very small quantity goes a long way. Has anyone on this forum used this before? How much do you think would balance the flavors of the honey? I am thinking of using wildflower or perhaps clover honey. Thoughts?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have never heard of a rhodomel... However it sounds like it could be good. Sure, give it a try!


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 27, 2013)

Rhodomel is a mead "traditionally" made with rose petals or rose hips. I use quotation marks because I have no idea how traditional this kind of mead is or when people started to use roses to flavor foods and drinks.


----------



## Bob1016 (Oct 27, 2013)

Roses have been used to flavor food for centuries, especially in the Middle East. I was going to take some leftover meads from blending and age them with Damascus rose petals (dried, it's the same rose used for rose water). I would be careful with the rose water because it is usually very potent.


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 27, 2013)

Bob1016 said:


> Roses have been used to flavor food for centuries, especially in the Middle East. I was going to take some leftover meads from blending and age them with Damascus rose petals (dried, it's the same rose used for rose water). I would be careful with the rose water because it is usually very potent.



Totally agree that rose water is "very potent". That is in fact why I am asking if anyone has any sense of the quantity of rose water I might add to the gallon of must. I am concerned that even a teaspoon might be overpowering (a bit like cloves in terms of its "presence" - even two cloves can be one too many)


----------



## Bob1016 (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you have a titration setup? I'd take a sample of finished mead and dose it with rose water until it is to your liking, then calculate how much to add to a bigger volume.


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't have a titration set up but that idea is a good one. Thanks.


----------

